# Daydreams



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

If I daydream while I'm listening to classical music does that mean I don't like it? I mean I like it, but sometimes I daydream so I wonder if that means I find it uninteresting. What I'm trying to ask is if daydreaming while listening to classical is a strange thing.

Also does anyone have any tips to help me stay focused on the music?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Random said:


> Does anyone have any tips to help me stay focused on the music?


I charge $150/hr for such advice. I estimate a 4 hr. session for this issue.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm I crazy?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I usually have some liner notes or maybe the allmusic web page up for the piece I'm listening to, and I read a paragraph at a time and wait for what I'm supposed to be noticing. 

I still daydream a little though.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Daydreaming while listening? You might as well spit in the composer's face. You don't even deserve to listen to classical music, go listen to that country crap instead..

Erhem.. sorry.  
What I love to do best is listen to classical while i have some kind of mindless activity going on, like playing cards or cleaning something. That way I can listen and still be alert the entire time. I tend to have a hard time _just_ listening to music without doing something else at the same time.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Usually when I am first exposed to a piece, I will have it going on in the background a few times while doing other things, though I will take notice of some things that are happening in the meantime. Only after a few run throughs like that will I start noticing not just the structure of the piece but the overall "emotional arc" of the piece. Then I am ready for a much more concentrated effort, with headphones, and *usually* I can start connecting with it on a deeper level, emotionally and intellectually.


----------



## BrahmsBomb (May 28, 2010)

I agree with Earthling. The first few times I listen to something I just play it in the background and when I'm ready to get into it I take a nice long walk so I can just concentrate on the music without feeling restless (symphonies are _long_).


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Lol, I do it all the time.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Ha, that is nothing. Often, when I sit in on auditions all day, it starts with daydreaming and smoothly, without a hitch fades into actual dreaming.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Random said:


> If I daydream while I'm listening to classical music does that mean I don't like it? I mean I like it, but sometimes I daydream so I wonder if that means I find it uninteresting. What I'm trying to ask is if daydreaming while listening to classical is a strange thing.
> 
> Also does anyone have any tips to help me stay focused on the music?


Either you will stay focused naturally because they music was so encapsulating and entertaining, or you don't. Maybe you should listen to something else, not classical, as it seems you want to listen to classical but for the wrong reason.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Either you will stay focused naturally because they music was so encapsulating and entertaining, or you don't. Maybe you should listen to something else, not classical, as it seems you want to listen to classical but for the wrong reason.


I mean I actually enjoy it alot when I stay focused it's just that sometimes I can't. Maybe I am listening to it for the wrong reason? The main reason I started listening to classical is because I don't want to act like the modern youth (I'm 15) I use to listen to metal and rap but now I find the instrumental short and unsatisfying and the lyrics too immature and or evil to listen to. Honestly I believe rap music and street crime go hand in hand. Not to say you can't have one without the other that would be ridiculous to say, but I believe that rap music makes things like gangs and drug dealing an OK thing. That is something I don't want running through my brain. As far as metal goes now I just find it to be a childish form of music.

Even If I am listening to for the wrong reason, I'm not going to stop listening to it.  I actually do enjoy it.


----------



## nimrod3142 (Apr 25, 2010)

No one listens to more classical music than me, about 12 hrs per day. However, I am a driven multi-tasker and realize that when I am doing ANYTHING ELSE, I am not hearing the music. It drives me crazy. I know that I must put all other things aside. Then I can peacefully daydream instead of "hearing" the music. Seriously, I have tried many things..paying special attention to rhythms, intervals, repeated patterns, singing silently along. They help a little but as much as I love listening to classical music, I am disappointed in my ability to totally concentrate on it. It must be a special gift like the gift given to virtuosi. Anyway I keep listening and trying to improve my "hearing."


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Random said:


> The main reason I started listening to classical is because I don't want to act like the modern youth (I'm 15)...


Its not the best of reasons to go listening to classical music (and a dubious argument against rap and metal, even though I don't care for that stuff myself)-- HOWEVER, the enjoyment you do get out of classical music will grow and deepen over a lifetime (I began seriously getting into classical about your age some 25 years ago too), and those reasons will fade away and there will be a more positive affirmation of the music itself _for _itself-- and that will become your primary reason. So do keep it up.

As far as daydreaming goes: even if it means losing focus a bit from time time time, as long as you can gently bring yourself back to focus, that's normal (don't they say the same thing in zen meditation? LOL). Your skills in concentration will improve over time-- but I'm talking about years or listening, not weeks or months.

Reading some good books on classical music, or "music appreciation" books or courses are helpful to explain what exactly to listen out for. I highly recommend *this book *to get you started.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

Earthling said:


> Its not the best of reasons to go listening to classical music (and a dubious argument against rap and metal, even though I don't care for that stuff myself)-- HOWEVER, the enjoyment you do get out of classical music will grow and deepen over a lifetime (I began seriously getting into classical about your age some 25 years ago too), and those reasons will fade away and there will be a more positive affirmation of the music itself _for _itself-- and that will become your primary reason. So do keep it up.
> 
> As far as daydreaming goes: even if it means losing focus a bit from time time time, as long as you can gently bring yourself back to focus, that's normal (don't they say the same thing in zen meditation? LOL). Your skills in concentration will improve over time-- but I'm talking about years or listening, not weeks or months.
> 
> Reading some good books on classical music, or "music appreciation" books or courses are helpful to explain what exactly to listen out for. I highly recommend *this book *to get you started.


Ok, I was hoping that it is something I'll get over. I'll look into that book. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Random said:


> The main reason I started listening to classical is because I don't want to act like the modern youth (I'm 15)


Wow! That young? Well, I was just like you (I'm 17 now), and you know what? Be glad you're interested at all! Be true to yourself! I'm not surprised it would be hard for a young person to focus on classical music.

In my case, I don't often get hooked to a certain piece of music the first time I hear it (although it does happen). I have to listen to things over again to fully appreciate it. But what I've discovered is that doing something else at the same time, like reading or homework, helps me get through it better, because I pick up things like dynamics, tempos, and musical phrases a bit quicker than just sitting there listening. Or if you have the CD booklet with you, read the program notes while you listen, it sometimes explains what's happening.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wow! That young? Well, I was just like you (I'm 17 now), and you know what? Be glad you're interested at all! Be true to yourself! I'm not surprised it would be hard for a young person to focus on classical music.
> 
> In my case, I don't often get hooked to a certain piece of music the first time I hear it (although it does happen). I have to listen to things over again to fully appreciate it. But what I've discovered is that doing something else at the same time, like reading or homework, helps me get through it better, because I pick up things like dynamics, tempos, and musical phrases a bit quicker than just sitting there listening. Or if you have the CD booklet with you, read the program notes while you listen, it sometimes explains what's happening.


I'm very happy I like classical music. It's better han a normal love, you love it, but you also love the fact you love it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I liked classical music when I was in high school too, but I would advise you not to make the same mistake I made. I listened _only_ to classical and I didn't fit in very well. You don't have to like the pathetic garbage on pop radio, but there is a lot of strange and truly innovative non-classical stuff out there. Try listening to a college radio station if you have one near by. There may be something besides Lady Gaga and 50 Cent to grab your attention, and you'll be cooler than the pop crowd.

You can still continue to enjoy classical along with all that.


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

@nimrod3142: May I order your sentences.



nimrod3142 said:


> I am disappointed in my ability to totally concentrate on it.


Why? Maybe because:


nimrod3142 said:


> No one listens to more classical music than me, about 12 hrs per day.


With that attitude you say something like:


nimrod3142 said:


> It must be a special gift like the gift given to virtuosi.


And the erroneous result:


nimrod3142 said:


> Anyway I keep listening and trying to improve my "hearing."


@Random: Don't listen to music 12 hours a day, it's incorrect.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

Weston said:


> I liked classical music when I was in high school too, but I would advise you not to make the same mistake I made. I listened _only_ to classical and I didn't fit in very well. You don't have to like the pathetic garbage on pop radio, but there is a lot of strange and truly innovative non-classical stuff out there. Try listening to a college radio station if you have one near by. There may be something besides Lady Gaga and 50 Cent to grab your attention, and you'll be cooler than the pop crowd.
> 
> You can still continue to enjoy classical along with all that.


I tell people I like classical but I also say I like some metal and rap just to kind of fit in. Since I use to listen to metal and rap I can talk about it. Most people don't pick on me I'm very big height and weight wise for my age but I try to avoid any kind of confrontation.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

Boccherini said:


> @Random: Don't listen to music 12 hours a day, it's incorrect.


I couldn't just sit around and listening to music for 12 hours, I think the most I've set and listened to music for is how ever long Brahms 1st string quartet is. So in the aspect of things not that long at all. I plan to start listening alot more though, summer break just started.

I would be willing to say you're close to addicted to music if you listen for 12 hours a day.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Random said:


> I mean I actually enjoy it alot when I stay focused it's just that sometimes I can't. Maybe I am listening to it for the wrong reason? The main reason I started listening to classical is because I don't want to act like the modern youth (I'm 15) I use to listen to metal and rap but now I find the instrumental short and unsatisfying and the lyrics too immature and or evil to listen to. Honestly I believe rap music and street crime go hand in hand. Not to say you can't have one without the other that would be ridiculous to say, but I believe that rap music makes things like gangs and drug dealing an OK thing. That is something I don't want running through my brain. As far as metal goes now I just find it to be a childish form of music.
> 
> Even If I am listening to for the wrong reason, I'm not going to stop listening to it.  *I actually do enjoy it*.


Oh I see, now that you have told me more about yourself. Your last sentence is all that really matters. If you enjoy it, then stick to it. Some works that made you daydream probably was "heavier" than others that made you listen all the way.

Tell us, which composers/pieces do you really like, and maybe we can help you expand from there. Most of us here tend to have "comfort zone" composers/pieces/periods.

Heavy metal is crap. The rap music stuff that belong to the streets and gangs are crap too. You are making a sensible choice to avoid those junk. *Nothing* makes street crime justifiable.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes I get sick of listening to too much classical music, but I don't revert to popular music. I simply stop listening to music entirely for a while, so when I go back to it, it's no longer boring.

I suggest listening to some symphonies, they're often very exciting. Try Dvorak or Brahms symphonies, if you've already heard some of their chamber music and liked that.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Oh I see, now that you have told me more about yourself. Your last sentence is all that really matters. If you enjoy it, then stick to it. Some works that made you daydream probably was "heavier" than others that made you listen all the way.
> 
> Tell us, which composers/pieces do you really like, and maybe we can help you expand from there. Most of us here tend to have "comfort zone" composers/pieces/periods.
> 
> Heavy metal is crap. The rap music stuff that belong to the streets and gangs are crap too. You are making a sensible choice to avoid those junk. *Nothing* makes street crime justifiable.


I'll give you a list of my favorite pieces.

Bach Cello Suite No. 1

Bach Brandenburg Concerto No. 3

Mozart Symphony No. 40 & 41

Beethoven Symphony No. 5

Brahms Symphony No. 4

Bach Concerto for 2 violins in D minor.

I'll also add Schubert's Death and the Maiden, I love the 1st movement.

Those are the ones I really like. I've listened to more pieces and I like them but I don't like them as much as I like those on the list, at least not yet.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Random said:


> I'll give you a list of my favorite pieces.
> 
> Bach Cello Suite No. 1
> 
> ...


What wonderful pieces to begin with! All six of Bach's *Cello Suites *are magnificent (if I could choose only one set of music to hear for the rest of my life, it would be Bach's Cello Suites, seriously). I mostly started off on lots of Bach actually, including all the Brandenburgs. Shorter pieces, with a strong sense of pulse probably helped me get my bearings more easily. Have you checked out his *Orchestral Suites* (the second one especially)?

You might like Beethoven's *sixth ("Pastorale") symphony*-- not anywhere as stark as the fifth, more lyrical (absolutely unforgettable melodies). That was probably my first symphony.

Something fun is Shostakovich's *Piano Concerto No. 2*-- its nothing too terribly modern. And though it is overplayed, Holst's *The Planets *is wonderful orchestral music, each movement with its own special characteristics-- it certainly had a wonderful appeal to me when I was first exploring classical music.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

Earthling said:


> What wonderful pieces to begin with! All six of Bach's *Cello Suites *are magnificent (if I could choose only one set of music to hear for the rest of my life, it would be Bach's Cello Suites, seriously). I mostly started off on lots of Bach actually, including all the Brandenburgs. Shorter pieces, with a strong sense of pulse probably helped me get my bearings more easily. Have you checked out his *Orchestral Suites* (the second one especially)?
> 
> You might like Beethoven's *sixth ("Pastorale") symphony*-- not anywhere as stark as the fifth, more lyrical (absolutely unforgettable melodies). That was probably my first symphony.
> 
> Something fun is Shostakovich's *Piano Concerto No. 2*-- its nothing too terribly modern. And though it is overplayed, Holst's *The Planets *is wonderful orchestral music, each movement with its own special characteristics-- it certainly had a wonderful appeal to me when I was first exploring classical music.


I'll be sure to check all of those out. I have Beethoven's 6th by the Berlin Philharmonic and Karajan on my mp3 so I'll give that a listen soon, Karajan is supposed to be one of the best at conducting Beethoven I hear.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

That's awesome that you can truly enjoy classical music at a young age! I remember that even though I've been a pianist since I was 10, I didn't get into classical music as a whole (besides piano music) until I was 18-19.

To help you expand your knowledge about classical music, I recommend checking out the Classical music lists at http://digitaldreamdoor.nutsie.com/pages/music0.html. There are very authoritative lists here summarizing the most famous and most beloved classical works in every genre, including symphonies, chamber music, piano music, opera, etc. It's helped me a ton.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah, sometimes I get sick of listening to too much classical music, but I don't revert to popular music. I simply stop listening to music entirely for a while, so when I go back to it, it's no longer boring.


Well I _do_ revert to popular music but I find that my excursions in every other individual genre are almost always shorter than my classical music ones. By that, I mean I get to the "no more!" point sooner. Not to say I can't switch from Jazz to Rock and then to Electronic - and that surely elongates my times spent in _that_ realm. But then it's _Classical_ - and I don't have to switch to one of the others for awhile.

Don't you do this with classical composers too?

I mean, life is good with Mahler... but he's suddenly too self-indulgent... and now it's Bach... who you can listen to forever... it's the voice of God... oh, my head hurts... let's listen to Glass... interesting, i like it, but moving on... Prokofiev... good stuff... still good stuff... and now it's too much (crunching dissonance in 2nd symphony says that i need a Mozart break)!

(Back to Mahler, anyone? Then Bach again? And maybe some Abel or Tubin thrown in, right?)


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> That's awesome that you can truly enjoy classical music at a young age! I remember that even though I've been a pianist since I was 10, I didn't get into classical music as a whole (besides piano music) until I was 18-19.
> 
> To help you expand your knowledge about classical music, I recommend checking out the Classical music lists at http://digitaldreamdoor.nutsie.com/pages/music0.html. There are very authoritative lists here summarizing the most famous and most beloved classical works in every genre, including symphonies, chamber music, piano music, opera, etc. It's helped me a ton.


I've always liked that website, I use to go there to learn things about the genres of music I used to listen to.

Thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## BrahmsBomb (May 28, 2010)

Random said:


> I'll be sure to check all of those out. I have Beethoven's 6th by the Berlin Philharmonic and Karajan on my mp3 so I'll give that a listen soon, Karajan is supposed to be one of the best at conducting Beethoven I hear.


I've listened to quite a few versions of the 6th and by far the most saturated and intimate version is Bruno Walter's. Karajan's is kind of glossy in my opinion.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

So... did the whole daydreaming thing get resolved yet? Because it's been found out that the mind starts daydreaming when it doesn't have enough stuff to concentrate on. So, daydreaming while listening to classical music just means that you're a multitasker, and probably quite intelligent.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Air said:


> Well I _do_ revert to popular music but I find that my excursions in every other individual genre are almost always shorter than my classical music ones. By that, I mean I get to the "no more!" point sooner. Not to say I can't switch from Jazz to Rock and then to Electronic - and that surely elongates my times spent in _that_ realm. But then it's _Classical_ - and I don't have to switch to one of the others for awhile.
> 
> Don't you do this with classical composers too?
> 
> ...


This, this and this again.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> So... did the whole daydreaming thing get resolved yet? Because it's been found out that the mind starts daydreaming when it doesn't have enough stuff to concentrate on. So, daydreaming while listening to classical music just means that you're a multitasker, and probably quite intelligent.


I think the more I listen the better I'll be able to concentrate on what I'm listening to.


----------

